# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Hetkun kuvia

## Pulustaja

Löytyy täältä. Kuvia lähinnä Oulusta ja Oulun alueelta. 

Viime viikon antia, alkaen tästä.

Pari "sisäänheittokuvaa", viime viikolta:

----------


## Pulustaja

Kesä lähenee ja päivät lämpenee, *toukokuun* kansiokin on avattu, mm. kuvia tuosta Kutilan väreihin maalatusta Star 502 -uitosta.

----------

